
Teen who launched eBay business from bedroom with £500 now boss of £1m company - praveenscience
https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/teen-who-launched-ebay-business-21305277
======
TaylorGood
I sold my first thing on ebay when I was eight. It was my christmas gift; a
Rio 500 MP3 player that was signed by Snoop Dogg. Saw him at the mall in
Bellevue after christmas and ran up to him. Sold it for 4x MSRP. Yes, this was
late 90s.

The full circle sales process was so empowering.

